# هى كلمة؟



## ايرينى جورج (10 أبريل 2008)

هــي كـلـمــه .. ! ..انـظــروا إلـى تــأثـيــرهــا ..! ܓܨܓ

أنــتِ " رائــعـــــه " 

كـلــمــه .. قــد تـجــعــل امــرأهـ عـاديـه تـصـبــح كـ الـطــاوس بيــن حـشـد مـن الـنــســاء الـفــاتـنـــــات ..!




أنــت " غـبـي " 

كـلــمــه .. قــد تــكــســر هــمـة طـفــل نــبـيـه وتـقـفــل أبــواب عـقــله عــن الاسـتيــعــاب ..!



أنــتِ " مـغــــريــه " 

كـلــمــه .. قـــد تـخــدر بــنت وتـجـــرجـــرهــا الـى مـصــيـدة الـحــب ثــم اســتـســلام ثــم نـــدم ..!




أنــت " ســـاذج " 

كـلــمــه .. قــد تــحــّول انــســان طــيب الـقـلـب الـى انـســان شـــرس يـقــســو
حـتـى يـغــسـل كــل وســمــات الطــيبـة مــن شــخــصــه ..!




أنــت " ظــالــم " 

كـلــمــه .. قــد تــوقــد دكـتــاتــور وتـثـنـيـه عــن ظـلـمــه
او قــد تـجــعــل دكـتــاتــور اخــر يـقـهـقـه مـعــتبــراً هـــذهـ الـكـلـمـه مــدحــاً ..!




أنــت " قــادر " 

كـلــمــه .. قــد تــحـرض معــوق عـلـى كــسـر حــدود الاعــاقـه بـمـا يـعـجــز عـنـه أصــحــاء الــبـــدن ..!



هــي " كــلــمـه " واحــدهـ ..
او عـــدة " كــلــمــات " ..



قــد تـشـكــل مـــن أنـــت ..! ,, أيـــا مـن كـان أنــت ..!


قــد تـكــون طـــبـطـــبـه ودواء وتــخــلـق مــعــجــزة شــفـــاء ..!
وخــــاصـــه أذا كـــانـــت مــن أقـــرب الــنــاس إلـــيـــك ..



ولـ " الــكـلـمــه الـحـلــوهـ " قــدرهـ عـلـى تـكـويـن الـثـقـه بـ الـنـفـس بـ درجــه كـبـيـرهـ 

بـ حـجـم قــدرة الـعـطــاء والانـتــــاج والـتـواجــد فـي رحـلـة الـحـيـاهـ الـتـي نـعـيـشـهـا ..
مـن بــدايـتـهــا إلـي نـهــايـتـهــا كـلـنـــــا .. خـــلاصــة " كـلـمــــه " ..!



وحـيــــن نـفـــــهـم " الـكـلـمـه " ..
ســوف نـفـهـم انـفـسـنــــا والأخــريـن ونـفـهـم الـحـيـاهـ ..!


كــل هـــــذا بـ " كـلـمـــه " واحــــــدهـ 

وأعـلـم اخـي/ اختي أن " الـكـلـمـــه الـطـيبــــــــه مطلوبه"​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هى كلمة؟*

ميرررسى يا ايرينى على الموضوع  الجميل وربنا يباركك يا  قمررر.


----------



## فونتالولو (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هى كلمة؟*

_سلام الرب يسوع
تعيش ايدك يا ايريني علي الموضوع كلمه هي 
فعلا  كلمه تبني واخره تهد _


----------



## mrmr120 (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هى كلمة؟*

موضوع جميل اوى اوى اوى ياايرينى 
بجد تسلم ايدك وكل كلمة مكتوبة صح جدا


----------



## ايرينى جورج (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هى كلمة؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ميرررسى يا ايرينى على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك يا قمررر.


شكرا يا دونا يا حبيبتى ربنا يباركك ويبارك اسرتك


----------



## ايرينى جورج (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هى كلمة؟*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع_
> _تعيش ايدك يا ايريني علي الموضوع كلمه هي _
> _فعلا كلمه تبني واخره تهد _


ميرسى يا فونتا  اكيد الواحد لازم يخلى بالة من الكلام اللى بيختارة وهوة بيتكلم علشان غيرة شكرا ليكى


----------



## ايرينى جورج (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هى كلمة؟*



mrmr120 قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى اوى اوى ياايرينى
> بجد تسلم ايدك وكل كلمة مكتوبة صح جدا


ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى يا مرمر شكرا ليكى على التعليق وانك شرفتينى فية


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هى كلمة؟*

حقا كلمات من الممكن ان تغير حياة انسان
وشكرا ايرينى
على موضوعك الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هى كلمة؟*

عندك حق ايريني كلمة ممكن منها نعمل المستحيل ونبقي احين وممكن منها نضيع كل شي
ربنا يباركك علي الموضوع الرائع دا
ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## vetaa (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هى كلمة؟*



> وحـيــــن نـفـــــهـم " الـكـلـمـه " ..
> ســوف نـفـهـم انـفـسـنــــا والأخــريـن ونـفـهـم الـحـيـاهـ ..!
> 
> 
> ...



عندك حق 
كلامك جايب من الاخر

الموضوع جميل 
ربنا يعوضك يا رينا


----------



## ايرينى جورج (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هى كلمة؟*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا كلمات من الممكن ان تغير حياة انسان
> 
> وشكرا ايرينى
> على موضوعك الرائع
> ...


شكرا ياوليم على مرورك وربنا معاك


----------



## ايرينى جورج (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هى كلمة؟*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> عندك حق ايريني كلمة ممكن منها نعمل المستحيل ونبقي احين وممكن منها نضيع كل شي
> 
> ربنا يباركك علي الموضوع الرائع دا
> 
> ويعوض تعب محبتك​


شكرا يا نفين ليكى بجد اصل الناس اليومين دول بصراحة بقة الكلمة الحلوة عليهم تقيلة شوية ربنا معاكى ويحافظ عليكى


----------



## ايرينى جورج (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هى كلمة؟*



vetaa قال:


> عندك حق
> كلامك جايب من الاخر
> 
> الموضوع جميل
> ربنا يعوضك يا رينا


طبعا لازم نجيب من الاخر يا باشا علشان مانطولش عليكى ياعسل


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هى كلمة؟*

كلمات رائعه 
ربنا يباركك
ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## gonees (2 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي علي الموضوع الحلو دا وفعلا ممكن تكون كلمة صغيرة اوي نقولها واحنا مستهونين بيها  لكن بننسي اد ايه تاثيرها علي الانسان اللي بيسمعها


----------



## amjad-ri (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هى كلمة؟*

حقا كلمات من الممكن ان تغير حياة انسان
وشكرا ايرينى
على موضوعك الرائع​


----------



## sosana (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*هي كلمة*

اكيد كل يوم بنتعامل مع ناس ونتكلم مع ناس 
بس عمرنا ماسالنا نفسنا 
ياترى كلمنا ممكن ياثر فى الناس الى حوالينا
تعالوا نشوف​

انت "رائعة" كلمة عادية قد تجعل المرأة تسير كالطاوس بين حشد النساء الفاتنات
.
انت "غبي" كلمة .. قد تكسر همة طفل نبيه وتقفل ابواب عقله عن الاستيعاب .

انت "مغرية" كلمة .. قد تخدر بنت وتجرجرها الى مصيدة الحب ثم استسلام ثم ندم .

انت "ساذج" كلمة .. قد تحول انسانا طيب القلب الى انسان شرس يقسو حتى يغسل كل وسمات الطيبة من شخصه .

انت "ظالم" كلمة .. قد توقد دكتاتورا وتثنيه عن ظلمه او قد تجعل دكتاتورا آخر يقهقه معتبرا هذه الكلة مدحا.

انت "قادر" كلمة .. قد تحرض معوق على كسر حدود الاعاقة بما يعجز عنه أصحاء البدن .

هي "كلمة" واحدة او "كلمات" عديدة قد تشكل من انت .
. ايا من كان انت .
وقد تكون طبطبة ودواء وتخلق معجزة شفاء وخاصة اذا كانت من اقرب الناس اليك .

وللكلمــة الحلوه قدره على تكوين الثقة بالنفس بدرجة كبيرة وبحجم قدرة العطاء 

والانتاج والتواجد في رحلة الحياة التي نعيشها من بدايتها الى نهايتها 

كلنا خلاصة كلمة.

وحين نفهم الكلمة سوف نفهم انفسنا والاخرين .. ونفهم الحياة ..
كــل هـــــذا بـ " كـلـمـــه " واحــــــده​

ودول كلمات قاموس الحياة الى احنا عايشنها


أقوى لغات العالم هى الصمت
أبلغ لغات العالم هو : الدموع 

1 -أعظم كلمة هي . . . الله 
2- أعمق كلمة هي . . . النفس 
3- أطول كلمة هي . . . الأبدية 

4- أقوى كلمة هي . . . الحق 
5- أوسع كلمة هي . . . الصدق

6- أرق كلمة هي . . . الحب 
8- أسرع كلمة هي . . . الوقت

9- أقرب كلمة هي . . . الواقع 
10- أفضل كلمة هي . . . المساوات 

12- أحسن كلمة هي . . . الوفاء 
13- أقسى كلمة هي . . .. القسوة 

14- أدوم كلمة هي . . . الذكرى 
15- أغلى كلمة هي . . . الأم 

16- أبهج كلمة هي . . . النجاح 
17- أقرب كلمة هي . . . الأن 

18- أقبح كلمة هي . . . الخطأ 
19- أجمل كلمة هي . . . التوبة
20- أصعب كلمة هي . . . الكمال 

21- أحلى كلمة هي . . . السلام 
22- أخر كلمة هي . . . الموت 

23- أفضل الانتقام هو . . . الغفران
24- أقصى نار هي . . . الشوق
25- أعظم كنز هو . . . الفضيلة 

26- أقوى العذاب هو . . . الضمير . 
27-أنقى الحب . . . الحب في الله 
28- أحسن حب . . . حب الزوجة 
29- أدوم الحب . . . حب الأم


منقوووووووووووول​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هي كلمة*

فعلآ كلمة واحدة ولكن لها تأثير قوي جدا






​


----------



## sosana (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هي كلمة*

ميرسي يافراشة على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هي كلمة*

*يا سلام على الكلام *
*احلى واجمل كلام*
**
*ميرسى ليكى يا سوسنا على موضوعك الرائع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هي كلمة*

روووووووووعه يا سوسنا 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هي كلمة*

*مرسي سوسانا علي الكلام الرائع ده



وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هي كلمة*

موضوع جميل وكلام اجميل 

شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا سوسنا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MarMar2004 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هي كلمة*

فعلا كلمة رائع قليلة جدااااااااااااا علي الكلام ده


----------



## ana-semon (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هي كلمة*

ميرسي اوووووووووووي يا جوجو

كوكو

كاندي

مايكل

مرمر

على ردودكم الجميلة اوووي دي
نورتو اموضوع
ربن يباك حياتكم


----------



## sosana (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هي كلمة*

انا اسفة اوي يا جماعة حصل غلط في الرد و رديت من اليوزر بتاع بنت خالتي و نسيت افتح بتاعي قبل ما ارد
وميرسي اوووي لردودكم الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## merna lovejesus (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هي كلمة*

بجد كلام جميل اووووووووووى ميرسى كتير على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## sosana (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هي كلمة*

ميرسي يا ميرنا على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي يا قمر


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هي كلمة*

*شكرا" sosana
على الكلام الجميل
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## sosana (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هي كلمة*

ميرسي يا كليم على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## +نشأت+ (15 مايو 2009)

*هي كلمة*


*+++
**هي كلمة 

أنتي ' رائعة '



كلمة قد تجعل امرأة عادية تسير كالطاووس بين حشد من

النساء الفاتنات . 


أنت ' غبي '



كلمة .. قد تكسر همة طفل نبيه وتقفل أبواب عقله عن الاستيعاب . 




أنت ' ساذج '



كلمة .. قد تحول إنسان طيب القلب إلى إنسان شرس يقسو حتى يغسل كل وسمات الطيبة من شخصه . 


أنت ' ظالم '



كلمة .. قد توقد دكتاتور وتثنيه عن ظلمه او قد تجعل دكتاتور أخر يقهقه معتبراً هذه الكلمة مدحاً . 


أنت ' قادر '



كلمة قد تحرض معوق على كسر حدود الإعاقة بما يعجز عنه أصحاء البدن . 


هي ' كلمة ' واحدة أو ' كلمات '



عديدة قد تشكل من أنت ...أيا من كان أنت . 
وقد تكون طبطبة ودواء وتخلق معجزة شفاء وخاصة أذا كانت من أقرب الناس إليك . 
و للكلمة الحلوة قدرة على تكوين الثقة بالنفس بدرجة كبيرة 
وبحجم قدرة العطاء والإنتاج والتواجد في رحلة الحياة التي نعيشها من بدايتها إلى نهايتها كلنا خلاصة

كلمة . 

وحين نفهم الكلمة سوف نفهم أنفسنا والآخرين . 
ونفهم الحياة . 
كل هذا وبكلمة واحدة *
*منقول للأمانة*​


----------



## وليم تل (15 مايو 2009)

*رد: هي كلمة*

شكرا نشأت
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2009)

*رد: هي كلمة*

ميرررررررسى يا نشأت على الموضووووع 

يستاهل أحلى تقييم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2009)

*رد: هي كلمة*

موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااائع يا نشأت

شكرااااااااااااااااا لتعبك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: هي كلمة*

*موضوع رائع يانشات
بكلامك تتبرر وبكلامك تدان
شكرا ليك اخي العزيز​*


----------



## لي شربل (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: هي كلمة*

*الرب يباركك نشأت ع الموضوع الحلو 
ويبارك هيدي الكلمات المشجعة 
لأنو كلمات المحبة الللينة تكون مباركة والها فعل كتتتتتتتتيييير مؤثر .
الرب يبارك خدمتك الحلوة كتتتتتتييييييييير .*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: هي كلمة*

*موضوع راااااائع نشأت
مرسيه ليك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: هي كلمة*


----------



## +نشأت+ (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: هي كلمة*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا نشأت
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمت بود​


*نورت الموضوع أخى وليم*
*شكرا ًلتشجيعك*​


----------



## +نشأت+ (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: هي كلمة*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ميرررررررسى يا نشأت على الموضووووع ​
> 
> يستاهل أحلى تقييم ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


*شكرا ًلمشاركتك الرقيقة وتشجيعك يا مرمر*
*ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## +نشأت+ (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: هي كلمة*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااائع يا نشأت​
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااا لتعبك​
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


*شكرا ًلتشجيعك المستمر أخت كاندى*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +نشأت+ (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: هي كلمة*



bishoragheb قال:


> *موضوع رائع يانشات​*
> *بكلامك تتبرر وبكلامك تدان*
> 
> *شكرا ليك اخي العزيز*​


*شكرا ًلمرورك يا بيشو*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## ponponayah (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: هي كلمة*


----------



## +نشأت+ (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: هي كلمة*



لي شربل قال:


> *الرب يباركك نشأت ع الموضوع الحلو *
> 
> *ويبارك هيدي الكلمات المشجعة *
> *لأنو كلمات المحبة الللينة تكون مباركة والها فعل كتتتتتتتتيييير مؤثر .*
> ...


*شكرا ًلمشاركتك الجميلة لى شربل*
*وشكرا ًلتشجيعك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +نشأت+ (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: هي كلمة*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع راااااائع نشأت​*
> *مرسيه ليك*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*شكرا ًلتشجيعك روكا*


----------



## +نشأت+ (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: هي كلمة*



happy angel قال:


>


*شكرا ًلمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*


----------



## اني بل (11 أغسطس 2009)

*::هـــي فــقــط كـــلمــة ::*

هي كلمة ..!!

هي كلمة أنتِ ‘ رائعة ‘

كلمة قد تجعل امرأة عادية تسير كالطاووس بين حشد من النساء الفاتنات 


أنت ‘ غبي ‘

كلمة .. قد تكسر همة طفل نبيه وتقفل أبواب عقله عن الاستيعاب .


أنت ‘ ساذج ‘

كلمة .. قد تحول إنسان طيب القلب إلى إنسان شرس يقسو حتى يغسل كل وسمات الطيبة من شخصه


أنت ‘ ظالم ‘

كلمة .. قد توقد دكتاتور وتثنيه عن ظلمه او قد تجعل دكتاتور أخر يقهقه معتبراً هذه الكلمة مدحاً


أنت ‘ قادر 

كلمة قد تحرض معوق على كسر حدود الإعاقة بما يعجز عنه أصحاء البدن 



هي ‘ كلمة ‘ واحدة أو ‘ كلمات ‘

عديدة قد تشكل من أنت …أياً من كان أنت .
وقد تكون طبطبة ودواء وتخلق معجزة شفاء وخاصة أذا كانت من أقرب الناس إليك .
و للكلمة الحلوة قدرة على تكوين الثقة بالنفس بدرجة كبيرة
وبحجم قدرة العطاء والإنتاج والتواجد في رحلة الحياة التي نعيشها من بدايتها إلى نهايتها 
كلها خلاصة
كلمة .

وحين نفهم الكلمة سوف نفهم أنفسنا والآخرين .
ونفهم الحياة .
كل هذا وبكلمة واحدة
الدعـوة إلـى الكلمـة الطيبـة

(( الكلمة الطيبة الصادقة ))

فلماذا لا نجعل الكلمة الطيبة شعار لنا في حياتنا ​
منقول


----------



## +Coptic+ (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ::هـــي فــقــط كـــلمــة ::*

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## monmooon (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ::هـــي فــقــط كـــلمــة ::*

*موضوع رائع 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ::هـــي فــقــط كـــلمــة ::*


وحين نفهم الكلمة سوف نفهم أنفسنا والآخرين .
ونفهم الحياة .
كل هذا وبكلمة واحدة
الدعـوة إلـى الكلمـة الطيبـة

(( الكلمة الطيبة الصادقة ))

فلماذا لا نجعل الكلمة الطيبة شعار لنا في حياتنا


الكلمة الطيبة هي  الكلمة الرابحة لصاحبها..

وليس للمقابل فقط

كل الشكر  لكى جورجينا
يسوع يباركك


----------



## just member (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ::هـــي فــقــط كـــلمــة ::*

رائع اختى العزيزة
شكرا اكتير الط
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ::هـــي فــقــط كـــلمــة ::*



> و للكلمة الحلوة قدرة على تكوين الثقة بالنفس بدرجة كبيرة​




الكلمه الحلوه تكسبنا الكثير من الناس ​ 
قد تقول كلمة، ولو عن غير قصد،
 ولو بسرعة، فتظل تعالج فى نتائجها سنين طويلة،

 وربما لا تستطيع..

 إذن فلتكن كلمتك حلوة فى آذان الناس..​

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع الرائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ::هـــي فــقــط كـــلمــة ::*



> هي كلمة ..!!
> 
> هي كلمة أنتِ ‘ رائعة ‘
> 
> كلمة قد تجعل امرأة عادية تسير كالطاووس بين حشد من النساء الفاتنات



*حقيقه تعلمها كل النساء
شكرا على موضوعك الجميل*


----------



## sosana (13 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ::هـــي فــقــط كـــلمــة ::*

موضوع بجد رااااااااااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
تسلم ايدك


----------



## lovely dove (13 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ::هـــي فــقــط كـــلمــة ::*



> وحين نفهم الكلمة سوف نفهم أنفسنا والآخرين .
> ونفهم الحياة .
> كل هذا وبكلمة واحدة
> الدعـوة إلـى الكلمـة الطيبـة
> ...



موضوع جميل قوي ياجورجينا 
ميرسي ليكي 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## اني بل (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ::هـــي فــقــط كـــلمــة ::*

شكراماجد لمرورك الحلو وردك على الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ::هـــي فــقــط كـــلمــة ::*

شكرا جزيلا مون على مرورك اللطيف والذي أغنى الموضوع وربنا يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ::هـــي فــقــط كـــلمــة ::*

شكرا جزيلا كليمو على كلامك اللطيف وربنا يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ::هـــي فــقــط كـــلمــة ::*

كوكو العزيز 
ميرسي لمرورك وربنا يباركك على كلامك الحلو​


----------



## اني بل (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ::هـــي فــقــط كـــلمــة ::*

جوجو شكرا لمرورك وردك الحلو وربنا يبارك فيك​


----------



## اني بل (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ::هـــي فــقــط كـــلمــة ::*

دونا العزيزة والقمرة 
ميرسي ليكي عزيزتي على كلامك الحلو وعلى مرورك العطر وربنا يبارك فيكي​


----------



## اني بل (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ::هـــي فــقــط كـــلمــة ::*

سوزانا العزيزة 
ميرسي ياقمر على مرورك وردك الحلو​


----------



## اني بل (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ::هـــي فــقــط كـــلمــة ::*

لاف ميرسي كثير​


----------



## Rosetta (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ::هـــي فــقــط كـــلمــة ::*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدممج​*


----------



## ponponayah (7 يونيو 2010)

*كلمة واحد ممكن تعمل كدا ؟*

*بكلمة واحدة ... يمكنك ... ويمكنك 

هي كلمة ... 


أنت " رائعة " كلمة قد تجعل امراة عادية تسير كالطاوس بين حشد من النساء الفاتنات . 


أنت " غبي " كلمة .. قد تكسر همة طفل نبيه وتقفل أبواب عقله عن الاستيعاب . 


أنت " مغرية " كلمة .. قد تخدر بنت وتجرجرها الى مصيدة الحب ثم استسلام ثم ندم . 


أنت " ساذج " كلمة .. قد تحول أنسان طيب القلب الى انسان شرس يقسو حتى يغسل كل وسمات الطيبة من شخصه . 


أنت " ظالم " كلمة .. قد توقد دكتاتور وتثنيه عن ظلمه او قد تجعل دكتاتور أخر يقهقه معتبراً هذه الكلمة مدحاً . 


أنت " قادر " كلمة قد تحرض معوق على كسر حدود الاعاقة بما يعجز عنه أصحاء البدن . 


هي " كلمة " واحدة او " كلمات " عديدة قد تشكل من أنت ...أيا من كان أنت . 


وقد تكون طبطبة ودواء وتخلق معجزة شفاء وخاصة أذا كانت من أقرب الناس اليك . 


و للكلمة الحلوة قدرة على تكوين الثقة بالنفس بدرجة كبيرة 


وبحجم قدرة العطاء والانتاج والتواجد في رحلة الحياة التي نعيشها من بدايتها الى نهايتها كلنا خلاصة كلمة . 


وحين نفهم الكلمة سوف نفهم انفسنا والاخرين . 


ونفهم الحياة. 





كل هذا وبكلمة واحدة​*


----------



## besm alslib (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: كلمة واحد ممكن تعمل كدا ؟*

*موضوع رائع بجد *

*وانا مؤمنه فيه ان الكلمه ممكن  تكسر قلب انسان*

*وكلمه ممكن تبني انسان*

*وكلمه ممكن ترد الحياة لانسان *

*الكلمه هي شمعه ممكن نستغلها زي منحب اما نخليها النور اللي بيساعدنا نشوف طريقنا عن طريقها*

*او اكون اداة للحرق  نخليها تحرق كل اللي حوالينا *



*شكرا عزيزتي على الموضوع المميز والقيم *

*ربنا يبارك تعبك *
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: كلمة واحد ممكن تعمل كدا ؟*



> * و للكلمة الحلوة قدرة على تكوين الثقة بالنفس بدرجة كبيرة *




*كلامك جميل يا بوني*
*بس هي فين دلوقتي الكلمة الحلوة*
*ميرسي يا جميل*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2010)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: كلمة واحد ممكن تعمل كدا ؟*

*كلمه واحده حلوه ممكن تفرح قلوب ناس كتيره

وكلمه واحده وحشه ممكن تحطم قلوب

موضوع جميل جدا يا بونبونايه

شكرا ليكي وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: كلمة واحد ممكن تعمل كدا ؟*



besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع رائع بجد *
> 
> *وانا مؤمنه فيه ان الكلمه ممكن  تكسر قلب انسان*
> 
> ...






*عندك حق فى كلامك يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك الجميل​*


----------



## marcelino (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: كلمة واحد ممكن تعمل كدا ؟*

*كلام مهم جدا وصح

ثانكس
*​


----------

